# Seaming or finishing using a knitting machine



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

I have been searching the internet on the proper way of joining front and back, sleeve side seams on the knitting machine and didn't find one. I don't even know if anybody does this. Do you just use mattress stitch to do this?


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

msaltmyer said:


> I have been searching the internet on the proper way of joining front and back, sleeve side seams on the knitting machine and didn't find one. I don't even know if anybody does this. Do you just use mattress stitch to do this?


I have just sewn up a baby hoodie on the machine. It didn't seem worthwhile getting my Hague linker out.

Hang your first side, right side facing, onto needles - doesn't matter how many as long as it feels right. (Note the number of needles so you do the same for the next side) Then hang the other piece wrong side facing. Pull all needles to E position then knit one row on T10 then do a latch tool cast off.

For bigger pieces of work I would use my linker, but you can link on knitting machine as long as you have enough needles.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

To join shoulder seams - as you finish the back and front pieces put the stitches onto waste yarn or a stitch holder - don't bind off. Then rehang the back shoulders, right side facing. Next, rehang the front shoulders in place onto the same needles, wrong side facing. Knit 1 row on T10 then cast off - latch tool cast off gives a neat finish. 
This is the same as the previous message but you are working with 'live' stitches. Moira


----------



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you for taking time to reply! :thumbup:


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

mpalmer said:


> To join shoulder seams - as you finish the back and front pieces put the stitches onto waste yarn or a stitch holder - don't bind off. Then rehang the back shoulders, right side facing. Next, rehang the front shoulders in place onto the same needles, wrong side facing. Knit 1 row on T10 then cast off - latch tool cast off gives a neat finish.
> This is the same as the previous message but you are working with 'live' stitches. Moira


Meant to say that. I take as much off on waste yarn - including the front and back neck - as I can. Makes it easier for both machine seaming or linker.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I do the shoulder seams on the machine, but usually do the seaming up of the side seams and sleeve seams by hand because I want every stitch to match exactly with as little bulk as possible.


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

For arms and sides and setting in sleeves, I always used to do mattress stitich as I am very fussy about seams and matching. More recently I have taken to very careful pinning os these and then tacking overcasting and then stitching on my main sewing machine ( not overlocker) with a verys slight zig zag. I can get an invisible finish, even on fair isle. However I always juoin ribs from the outside using yarn starting at the bottom /outer edge. I find this works well from 2 ends fine industrial to 2 ply (4 ply) equivalent Shetland wool. I find this is neater that hanging back on the knitting machine. It is more time consuming but I am more concerned about the finish I get than the time it takes. 
I have just inherited a chunky so can't comment on that yet


----------



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks, I sure need info as to the best seaming options for sweaters. I noticed that most tutorials for machine knitters use the mattress stitch.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

msaltmyer said:


> Thanks, I sure need info as to the best seaming options for sweaters. I noticed that most tutorials for machine knitters use the mattress stitch.


The Mattress stitch is best using it for seaming vertical sides such as sides of the garment and angle decreasing/increasing such as raglan sleeves.

For horizontal seaming with open stitches where you'd want the seam to be invisible, use the Kitchener stitch but avoid using this techniqe on seaming shoulders. However, you can get away if the garment is sleeveless and light in weight. Otherwise, the body weight can pull down and later will sag and mess up its shape

Both of these are hand seaming.

It's best to use the KM to do as much as possible. This includes seaming. Here are a couple of techniques using the machine for seaming:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lekv8vUWb1U

By the way, another term for seaming is _grafting_. That should help you to find more techniques on grafting knitted fabrics together.


----------



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

Entity said:


> The Mattress stitch is best using it for seaming vertical sides such as sides of the garment and angle decreasing/increasing such as raglan sleeves.
> 
> For horizontal seaming with open stitches where you'd want the seam to be invisible, use the Kitchener stitch but avoid using this techniqe on seaming shoulders. However, you can get away if the garment is sleeveless and light in weight. Otherwise, the body weight can pull down and later will sag and mess up its shape
> 
> ...


Thanks, Entity. I did use this machine technique when I joined the shoulders. Works great.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

msaltmyer said:


> Thanks, Entity. I did use this machine technique when I joined the shoulders. Works great.


It isn't just to join the shoulders only. You can join other pieces together on the KM with these techniques.

Also, here's another way but it's a stretchy seam. You wouldn't want to use this technique on everything, just on seams that you need more stretch: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-146433-1.html


----------



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

Entity said:


> It isn't just to join the shoulders only. You can join other pieces together on the KM with these techniques.
> 
> Also, here's another way but it's a stretchy seam. You wouldn't want to use this technique on everything, just on seams that you need more stretch: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-146433-1.html


Cool. Thank you for sharing this technique. I printed it out and try it tomorrow. I may want to try it with my son's socks.


----------



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

Entity said:


> It isn't just to join the shoulders only. You can join other pieces together on the KM with these techniques.
> 
> Also, here's another way but it's a stretchy seam. You wouldn't want to use this technique on everything, just on seams that you need more stretch: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-146433-1.html


Diana Sullivan just made a video of this technique.


----------

